# Tampa - Atlanta



## Rail Freak (Dec 12, 2010)

Amtrak.com only shows TPA-ATL connection Silver Star, bus from Raliegh to Charlotte & the Crescent to Atlanta. Is it possible to go to WAS to catch the Crescent, or is that considered "Custom Routing"???

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2010)

You can always try to see if AGR allows that!


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> You can always try to see if AGR allows that!


I have called 3 times & have been told if I want to go to WAS to connect to ATL I would be charged for 2 zone travel. I think they're trying to get even for my past loophole trips!!!









This may be enough reason to fly instead!!!



Does Amtrak have something against the South East????


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> I have called 3 times & have been told if I want to go to WAS to connect to ATL I would be charged for 2 zone travel.


Explain that both TPA and ATL (and in fact WAS also) are in the Eastern zone, so why would it be a 2 zone trip?



(You are not crossing any zone borders!



)


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 13, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I have called 3 times & have been told if I want to go to WAS to connect to ATL I would be charged for 2 zone travel.
> ...


I guess they look at it as seperate 1 zone trips, but I'll keep calling!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 13, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Exactly!

Because you're not following the routing suggested by the computer, it becomes 2 separate trips each requiring an award.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 13, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


If I were to use 2 one zone awards for a trip to ATL from here(STP), & that's not very likely, I'd be going via Boston.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 13, 2010)

Unless it requires an overnight in WAS, The agent (if s/he is nice enough) may do it as 1 zone!

I don't know if it's because I'm Select, but for my trip in October, I wanted to go from CHI (actually CBS



) to PLB (Plattsburgh, NY). The direct (and suggested route) is CHI-SDY and then SDY-PLB - with a 23 hour layover



! The AGR agent worked it out to allow me to go CHI-WAS on the Cardinal, WAS-NYP on a Regional and NYP-PLB on the Adirondack - with only a few hours layover - for a 2 zone award! (Not 2 zones + 1 Zone - if I went thru SDY.)


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 13, 2010)

Poking around, I found that leaving from Kissimee the first result is travel through Washington. Why don't you book that trip with AGR, and buy a $10 coach ticket Tampa-Kissimee? With any luck your SCA will let you in your compartment early.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 13, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Poking around, I found that leaving from Kissimee the first result is travel through Washington. Why don't you book that trip with AGR, and buy a $10 coach ticket Tampa-Kissimee? With any luck your SCA will let you in your compartment early.


I'll be damned!!!

Thanx


----------

